# mdma for beginners?



## turner69 (Dec 7, 2022)

ive been selling mdma but i have no clue about how to do the entire process of making it yourself is there any way someone could explain and guide me on how to do it in simple terms coz im an idiot and explain what id need to get preferably something i can order from the clearweb like all the chemicals and equipment


----------



## sorcerer

Since it is a chemical process I think you should take the time and learn about as much as possible. Wouldn't be that profitable if there is an instruction every "idiot" can follow and still have good results. Look in there forum, here are some routes posted. Everything you do not understand you have to learn about. Step by Step. I know people that are learning to synthesize amphetamine freebase, which is way easier than making mdma, for several months. Patience is key here I think and you should bring a lot, especially if you're unexperienced


----------



## G.Patton

Completely agree with mister @sorcerer . In case it is really easy, everyone can synthesize MDMA in house attic. On the other had, it isn't too difficult in case you have basic skills and chemistry knowledge with some lab experience. BB forum allows to learn everything by your own via different forum section, topics and discussions.


----------

